# Volbeat



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rather impressed with this lot. Noticed they were on the bill at Sonisphere and I've seen the name about but never listened to them.

Had a little look on Youtube and found 'Sad Man's Tongue', very interesting combination of styles and some awesome riffs. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Just listening to them myself. They sounds great, a new welcoming sound. The older numbers seem quite heavy:






I like


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Exactly my thoughts, a welcoming sound. Also a good ability to be heavy yet very melodic and catchy, which is sometimes something missing in heavier music.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Intro sound a bit Pantera/Down-ish


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Got told about these a while ago by my brother, they are awesome!

Had tickets to go see them, but they cancelled their UK tour due to illness.

They are a well kept secret!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

now I've listened to them, I'll def be checking them out at Sonisphere


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

SootyNicko said:


> They are a well kept secret!


That's exactly what they are. A name I've heard of but never seen interviews with them in magazines or even seen reviews of their CDs or shows.

Strange as they have 4 albums out and having just got their latest they are extremely good. Will be collecting their back catalogue that's for sure.

Looking forward to them at Sonisphere as well now. :thumb:


----------

